# Kessel Proccen?



## Fierabras (22. September 2008)

Hi ich wollte fragen ob die Kessel Proccen können und wenn von welchen meister??

Die Sufu ergab leider nichts.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2008)

Fierabras schrieb:


> Die Sufu ergab leider nichts.


Sicher? 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32850


----------



## Stroog (24. September 2008)

Fierabras schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte fragen ob die Kessel Proccen können und wenn von welchen meister??
> 
> Die Sufu ergab leider nichts.





Kessel proccen wenn Du den jeweiligen Schutztrank herstellst als Geistesblitz. Das ganze hat nichts mit der Spezialisierung zu tun sondern eher damit das die Kessel nur dann proccen wenn Du den jeweiligen Trank braust. Zum Beispiel procct der Feuerschutzkessel nur beim brauen von erheblichen Feuerschutztränken.

Hab mal vor ner Weilen nen Thread zu den Geistesblitzen hier gepostet... da kannst Du zur Not das ganze nochmal nachlesen.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52758


----------



## Liax (25. September 2008)

moin,
ich glaube da haben hier paar leute was falsch verstanden

denke du meintest ob die kessel beim herstellen proccen können

das ist ne gute frage....würde mich auch interessieren
zumindest proccen sie bei mir nicht....bin elixier spezi
denke wenn überhaupt dann gehts bei nem tränke spezi

gruß liax


----------



## Stroog (25. September 2008)

Liax schrieb:


> moin,
> ich glaube da haben hier paar leute was falsch verstanden
> 
> denke du meintest ob die kessel beim herstellen proccen können
> ...


OK wenn der TE mit proccen Geistesblitze meint ---> siehe meinen Post oben.
Falls Mehrfachproccs ( aus einmal mats z.B. 2 Kessel) gemeint sind ---> zu 95% Nein,  eventuell als Trankspezie, allerdings bin ich mir relativ sicher mal gelesen zu haben das das nicht geht. Würde es aber nicht beschwören wollen.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. September 2008)

Würde jemand mal den Link beachten den ich gepostet habe, dann wüsstet ihr die Antwort. Was ihr dazu braucht damit die Kessel proccen können, sind die Rezepte für Erheblichen Schattenschutz, Naturschutz usw.
Nur beim brauen dieser Tränke proccen die Kessel. Es ist dabei völlig egal welche Spezialisierung man hat. Spezialisierungen sind nur dafür da, dass bestimmte Tränke, Elixiere usw. eben mehrfach pro Herstellung erstellt werden können. Eben je nach dem auf was man spezialisiert ist.
Was Geistesblitze angeht ist es völlig egal was man herstellt. Bei mir ist 2-Stunden Fläschchen bei der Herstellung von "Urmacht" geprocct. Wie gesagt die Spezialisierung ist dabei völlig egal. 
Nur bei den oben genannten Kesseln sind die entsprechenden Rezepte erforderlich, die sehr selten nur in Instanzen droppen. Ohne die wird nie ein Kessel proccen.


----------



## Albra (6. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Würde jemand mal den Link beachten den ich gepostet habe, dann wüsstet ihr die Antwort. Was ihr dazu braucht damit die Kessel proccen können, sind die Rezepte für Erheblichen Schattenschutz, Naturschutz usw.
> Nur beim brauen dieser Tränke proccen die Kessel. Es ist dabei völlig egal welche Spezialisierung man hat. Spezialisierungen sind nur dafür da, dass bestimmte Tränke, Elixiere usw. eben mehrfach pro Herstellung erstellt werden können. Eben je nach dem auf was man spezialisiert ist.
> Was Geistesblitze angeht ist es völlig egal was man herstellt. Bei mir ist 2-Stunden Fläschchen bei der Herstellung von "Urmacht" geprocct. Wie gesagt die Spezialisierung ist dabei völlig egal.
> Nur bei den oben genannten Kesseln sind die entsprechenden Rezepte erforderlich, die sehr selten nur in Instanzen droppen. Ohne die wird nie ein Kessel proccen.


würdest du die frage richtig lesen wüsstest du dass das die falsche antwort auf die frage ist 
es geht ned um geistesblitze sondern ob beim herstellen des kessels mehrere bei rauskommen und das geht ja leider nicht


----------



## Meredith (8. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal die Frage in Reinform:

"Kann ein Meister der Tränke beim Herstellen eines Kessels einen Procc haben, das heißt, kann er mehrere Kessel aus den Materialien für einen herstellen?"

Interessiert ich auch sehr.


----------



## Albra (8. November 2008)

da kessel unter sonstiges fallen vermutlich nein


----------



## ulli1978 (24. November 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> da kessel unter sonstiges fallen vermutlich nein




Hallo Zusammen, ich bin ja selber alchi aber ich habe absolut keine Ahnung was ihr mit diesen Kesseln mein? Ist das ein rezept ? Muss ich da ein bestimmter meister sein??


----------



## red171 (4. Dezember 2008)

ulli1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich bin ja selber alchi aber ich habe absolut keine Ahnung was ihr mit diesen Kesseln mein? Ist das ein rezept ? Muss ich da ein bestimmter meister sein??



mal *alles* richtig lesen?! oben sind sogar links und es wurde mindestens 2x erklärt WIE man an "Kessel" kommt!.. lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (30. Januar 2009)

Da es ein Kessel ist, würde - FALLS ES PROCCT - jede Spezie das bekommen.

Wie bekommt man die Rezepte für die Tränke, bei deren Erstellung ein Kessel als Geistesblitz kommen kann?
Siehe Beiträge im Threat und Buffed. Einfach mal in die Itemsuche eingeben "Frostschutztrank"
-> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22921

Jeder der 4 ja VIER, da kein Holy, KANN irgendwann GB für Kessel ergeben.

Mehr nicht.

Grüße


----------

